# Toadstool coral help



## Partsman41953 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all and thanks for welcoming me!!!

I have a 30 gallon bow style tank with a tree leather toadstool coral that looks like it is dying. It was doing real well but recently it has started to shrivel up and now is laying on the bottom. I pulled it out last night, got all the green hair algae off of it, yes my tank has always had a problem with green hair algae but that is another problem with this tank) and put it in a small 2 gallon tank to see if I can nurse it back to health. I do not know what happened or what to do at this point to try to save it. It seems that for some reason I cannot keep any coral in this tank. 

I do my water changes as scheduled, have my water checked at our LFS and until lately when the calcium was out of whack, corrected now, it has been fine. I run a Nova Extreme light with T5 bulbs, which were replaced 3 months ago, and only feed the yellow wrasse and 2 clown fish every other day.

I was thinking about building an algae turf scrubber for this tank as my final try to keep the algae under control. 

Other than that, what would you suggest I try to nurse the coral back to health if it is not too late and eliminating the green hair algae? 

Sorry for this being so long but I am sort of new to this hobby and really do not have a clue what I am doing. 

Thanks again for the welcome again all!!!

Glenn


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

What are the levels in your tank, along with the temperature?

I had a very beautiful show toadstool that died due to a temp spike


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

What does your LFS check for? Hair algae is a sign of phosphate and nitrate problems. I would suggest looking into those factors first. Toadstools sometime will be the first coral that show you have a under lying problem. Like GetITCdot said his was doing fine until his temp went sideways on him. A turf scrubber is a good idea(old school but works) I run one. What is your water source? What is your tank temp? What is your light cycle? And where was it placed in the tank? This is some of the info we will need to get a back ground and a bigger picture.


----------

